# A few Pot Calls



## RW Mackey (Jun 28, 2013)

A few pot call and strikers from wood I got on this site. I want to thank everyone, you guys have great to deal with. Strikers are Osage, Mesquite, and Myrtle. Calls are from
Spalted Maple. Ambrosia Maple, Curly Maple, Osage, Cedar, Mesquite. Hope you like them, they will all talk Turkey. 

Thanks, Roy


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 28, 2013)

Those are sweet. Rick


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 28, 2013)

Very good...I need to take notes from you on double sided


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 28, 2013)

nice work!


----------



## myingling (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> I need to take notes from you on double sided



^^^ What he said ^^^

There's no way to pick out my favorite !!


----------



## jaustin (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice work, 
i do have a couple questions, understand if you don't want to tell.

How do you determine the hole spacing and the picture of the turkey, how is that done?

Thanks
John


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 29, 2013)

John, no secrets here. The hole pattern was just trial and error during the testing phase of designing the call. Many different patterns will work, you just need enough open space on the bottom to get the sound you like. More or larger holes the louder the call and just the opposite if you want a quieter call.
The picture is a sticker I had made and I just place it on the top of the sound board. Glad you like the calls.

Thanks, Roy


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll just have to 'pile on'.....I like them all!



Scott (nice finish too) B


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 29, 2013)

wow those are nice


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 30, 2013)

You have been busy Roy. Those all look great!
Jim R


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jul 3, 2013)

They look great! Nice work!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 3, 2013)

good looking calls duck


----------

